# DFDS - Harwich - Ebsjerg Ferry



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I've booked the ferry for our holiday starting in Denmark in May 2012. At £245 it's seemed a tad expensive at first, but considering it's an overnight sailing and we'll still be travelling while asleep, and of course we wont be burning any diesel, estimated at £100 for the journey by road, it now looks a very reasonable ferry price. Plus we'll arrive in Denmark fully refreshed.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

I think it is worth pre-booking the evening meal if you can still do it - saves a bit off the bill.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wasted*



SNandJA said:


> I think it is worth pre-booking the evening meal if you can still do it - saves a bit off the bill.


If any of you don't have sea legs, consider that if the seas are rough, you may not wish to eat!.

Pre-paid meals are therefore wasted.

Be interested to know how you go on? as I have considered that route for a trip.

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zozzer said:


> I've booked the ferry for our holiday starting in Denmark in May 2012. At £245 it's seemed a tad expensive at first, but considering it's an overnight sailing and we'll still be travelling while asleep, and of course we wont be burning any diesel, estimated at £100 for the journey by road, it now looks a very reasonable ferry price. Plus we'll arrive in Denmark fully refreshed.


If you use the HMRC mileage rate of 45p/mile (to allow for all running costs) instead of just the cost of diesel, you've saved £50 + the cost of the Dover - Calais crossing.

That's a no brainer decision to me and as you say sleeping your way over beats having to drive past Antwerp and all the way up through the Netherlands and Northern Germany.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Wasted*



teemyob said:


> SNandJA said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is worth pre-booking the evening meal if you can still do it - saves a bit off the bill.
> ...


Its a good route, we used it to get to Norway, but returned Hook - Harwich because we had to visit campsites in Sweden, Germany and Holland. From Esbjerg you can cross to Copenhagen using the Storebaelt bridge and then on to Sweden by the Øresund Bridge. Two tolls first about 40 Euro second about 70 Euro. North European Motorways are toll free though.

Storebaelt Bridge Link

Öresund Bridge


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Wasted*



SNandJA said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > SNandJA said:
> ...


Thanks.

That Is what I am considering for us to get to Norway.

But the price for our motorhome is showing €532 for both bridges.

TM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

£245 looks quite reasonable for an overnight sailing. Not used the route, but as others have said, I would be interested on your thoughts after the trip!

Russell


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Teemyob

That Ferry crossing seems very reasonable, if you look at Portsmouth to St Malo the cost nudges £500 (return) in August

Have a look at the ferry from Copenhagen to Oslo !!! First off you will need the Ferry to Rodebury which is about 60 euro's one way for about 45 minutes!

I did that a couple of years ago (one way) and by the time I had added up the cost of the Oresund bridge    and the fuel/time from Copenhagen to Oslo it worked out very well.

I then got a ferry back from Stavanger to Hirtshalls in Denmark for a very fair price BUT I had to search the ferry co's website and found one sailing that was about a third of the "normal" one! No idea why but didnt hang about to book it.

Be sure to book a campsite in Copenhagen, I did and when I turned up I was No 7 in the queue, the 6 ahead of me were turned away as they had no booking !!!

See here http://www.campingcopenhagen.dk/gb/gbwel.html

DONT underestimate the distances and travel times within Norway (I did   ) Also be aware that on the internal ferries motorhomes under 6m are priced the same as cars, over 6 metres the cost is TREBLED (but they dont charge extra for caravans ?????)

PM me if you would like any further info (but the best advice I can give is take as much food as you can, food costs are simply eyewateringly high, and dont even THINK of eating out (very uninspiring Fish & chips in Bergen for 2 cost me £18 AND I shopped around  )


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Wasted*



teemyob said:


> SNandJA said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


Hirtshals to Larvik or Kritiansand or Frederikshavn/Oslo (Stena Line) ferries may be better option then. We fell foul of the internal Norwegian ferries price rise for M/H over 6 metres. (mentioned above). We are 6.68m long and the guys who take the fares on the internal ferries can gauge your length to the centimetre! Frederikshavn to Oslo from memory leaves about 9.00 a.m. to get to Oslo about 6.00 p.m. impressive final leg up the fjord into Oslo and docks near the Opera House. Toll roads out of Oslo and around Trondheim but you can get an Autopass as a foreign national. You pay up front and the credit card gets reimbursed, when it expires, for the unused portion of the initial payment.

Norway Toll Road Pass

You can also get ferry from Helsinger to Helsingborg which is turn up and go which for us was about the same price as the Öresund Bridge so might be better value for you?

The E6 can take you all the way to north of the Arctic Circle without needing an internal ferry. This road is good but you are limited to 80kph most of the time with only the odd stretch of 90kph.


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

We are off on this ferry on the 9th Oct, so I will let you know.


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

We are off on this ferry on the 9th Oct, so I will let you know.


----------

